# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si të ushqehemi?

## dardajan

Ne  kete  teme  mund  te  beni  pyetje  te  ndryshme  mbi  temen  Si  te  ushqehemi ,  por  do  tju  pergjigjem  vetem  atyre  qe kane  lexuar temen dhe  nuk e  kane  kuptuar  mire  ate sepse   jo  gjithnje mendimi  arrin  te  shprehet dhe  te  percillet  tek  tjetri  aq  thjesht.

----------


## NEOLK

Ju falënderoj për ketë teme kaq te çmuar . Jam shume i entuziazmuar nga leximi i kësaj teme dhe është fati jon ne ketë forum, qe ne raste shume te veçanta ndeshemi me njerëz kaq human qe sakrifikojnë kohen ne shërbim te njeriut, shokut. . Rrofsh .

Kam filluar te përmirësoj shume gjera ne mënyrën e te ushqyerit për vete dhe familjen . Tema është trajtuar me shume art ,thjesht dhe shume bindëse. personalisht nuk kam ndonjë shqetësim , por te kjo teme gjen kulturën e te ushqyerit për cilindo.

Pyetje .
1- Buka e zeze e thare ne 40-50 grade a i zëvendëson fetinat integrale ?
2- çfarë shprehin numrat ne tabelat e ushqimeve acid , jo acid ?
3- Frutat e thata kumbulla,fiku,rrushi,kajsia ne periudhat kur nuk ka fruta te freskët sa e ruajnë vlerën e tyre ushqyese ?
4- Me çfarë mund ta zvenedsojm proshutën Parma ? a i afrohet ndonjë lloj proshute e tregut shqiptar?

 Ju falënderoj  dhe kërkoj ndjese nëse ndonjë përgjigje e pyetjeve te mësipërme mund te jene ne postumet e mëparshme . Megjithatë unë afro 4 jave kam qe e kam ndeshur  ketë teme se nuk kam qene i vëmendshëm . Dhe ne vazhdimësi lexoj here pas here .

Përgëzime NEOLK


................................

----------


## dardajan

Faleminderit  per  fjalet  e  mira  ne  drejtimin  tim  dhe  temes.





> 1- Buka e zeze e thare ne 40-50 grade a i zëvendëson fetinat integrale ?


PO  i  zevendeson, por jo  te  thara, por  te  thekura  megjithse  mund  te  jesh  shprehur  gabim he  nenkuptoje  te  thekura  edhe  ti. Te  thekura  mbi  sobe apo  mbi  grill  apo  ne  disa paisje  me  korrent  ku  futen  fetat  per  1 deri  3  min  dhe i  nxjer   te  thekura.




> 2- çfarë shprehin numrat ne tabelat e ushqimeve acid , jo acid ?


Aty  ku  shkruhet   "jep  acid"  dmth  qe  ato  ushqime  japin acid  dhe  numrat  ne  krah  japin  perqindjen  e acidit  qe  jep  ai  ushqim.

Aty  ku  thuhet   "heq  Acid " dmth  qe  ai  ushqim  nuk  jep  acid  ne  organizem    perkundrazi heq acid   nga  organizmi ,dhe  numri  korespondus  ne  krah  jep  perqindjen  qe  ai  ushqim  heq acid.




> 3- Frutat e thata kumbulla,fiku,rrushi,kajsia ne periudhat kur nuk ka fruta te freskët sa e ruajnë vlerën e tyre ushqyese ?


Kur  une  shkoja  ne  fshat  gjate  veres  fillonin  te  thanin   mbi  çati   frutat  qe  i  kishin  te  teperta  dhe  nuk i konsumonin  dot  si  molla,fiku,dardha,oshafet, vallzat,kumllat  etj...
Frutat  e  thata  nuk  humbasin  asnje  vlere,  ato  humbasin  vetem  ujin  dhe  jane  shume  te  keshillueshme  por  kujdes  sepse  ne  treg  ka  edhe  fruta  te  thata  por  qe  jane  te  trajtuara  kimikisht  po  ti  kesh  thare  vet  me  metoden  e  fshatit  qe  permenda  me  siper eshte  gjeja  me  e mire.
Frutat  e  thata  eshte  mire  qe  para  se  te  haen  te  lahen  mire  dhe  te  futen per  10-15  min  ne  uje qe  te  zbuten  dhe  te  thithin  pak  uje ,  por  jo  uje  cezme.




> 4- Me çfarë mund ta zvenedsojm proshutën Parma ? a i afrohet ndonjë lloj proshute e tregut shqiptar?


Nese  do  ta  zevendesosh  sepse nuk  e  gjen  dot ,dhe  je  ne Tirane mund  tju  them  qe  tek supermerkati  Italian  Konad   ne  qender  te  Tiranes  ka por  eshte  pak  i  shtrenjte   rreth  25  mije  leke te  vjetra  kilja,  por  duhet  patur  parasysh  se  100 gr  jane  te  mjaftushem  per  24  ore   qe  bejne  rreth  2,500  leke  te  vjetra.
Ndersa  nese  do ta  zevendesosh sepse  eshte  mish  derri,  ateher mund  te  perdoresh  fare  mire  mishin  e  thate  apo  sic  i  thone  pasterma dhie, vici  etj,  une  te  rekomandoj  ate  te  dhise  por  nuk  e di  nese  ka edhe  qingji.
Mishi  i  thare  ne  menyre  natyrale  pra  tradizionale   ben  me  pak  dem  se mishi  i fresket .




> Ju falënderoj dhe kërkoj ndjese nëse ndonjë përgjigje e pyetjeve te mësipërme mund te jene ne postumet e mëparshme . Megjithatë unë afro 4 jave kam qe e kam ndeshur ketë teme se nuk kam qene i vëmendshëm . Dhe ne vazhdimësi lexoj here pas here .


Mos  u  bej  merak kjo  teme  eshte  pikerisht  per  te  sqaruar dyshimet  apo  per  te  saktesuar  dicka  si  ne  rastin  tuaj.

Suksese 

Sqarime  te  tilla  si  ky  i  postimit  tend e  kam  per  detyre  ti  bej.
Dhe  me  behet  qefi  qe  keni   filluar  te  korrigjoni  ushqimin  tuaj  shum    shpejt  do  ti  shihni  rezultatet  prandaj  mos  u  druaj  te  me  pyesesh per  cdo  gje.

----------


## BaBa

tem e bukur kjo,

personalisht,  pelqej sallatat dhe mishin e skuqur mire me shum krip,
po pij dhe shum duhan , sikur te lej duhanin shnoshem direkt,
po der tani  mendoj me ushqimin qe konsumoj kam nje trrup prefekt, 
sepse sjam as i shnosh as i dobet normal me pak fjal  :shkelje syri: 



shnet.

----------


## adibela

Shume shume shume faleminderit per te gjithe materialin qe ke vene ne dispozicion dhe kohen mbi te gjitha.
Kam rreth 2 muaj kur filllova te lexoj temes po sot kam qe ne oren 11 e tash i lexova te gjithe postimet.
Kam pak kohe qe po mundohem ta ve ne zbatim pjesen e pare te dietes, ndershemerisht me eshte pak e veshtire sepse jam nene qe punoj dhe gatuaj vete. megjithate perpiqem.
Me thene te drejten me ka fut nje cik ne ankth, sepse duke qene se vajza ime shkon ne kopesh me drek mund te kontrolloj ve ushqimin qe ajo merr pasdite dhe ne darke po po bej maximumin per fundjaven.
Une vet edhe pse 29 vjec, ka hequr temthin, pas nje krize akute dhe e ndjej qe kam probl me ushqimin. 
Lindja nuk pat asnje effect negativ ne trup, perkindrazi pas lindjes deri ne 6 muaj gezoja forme perfekte, po pikerisht aty kane filluar per x arsye problemet me temthin te cilat u shkallezuan deri ne krizen qe detyroi operacionin.
Gjate kesaj kohe (reth 1 vit e pak) shtova ne peshe 9 kg te cilat nuk po i heq dot. 
Jo vetem per ceshtje estetike po edhe te ndjerit keq ndaj disa ushqimeve. 
Megjithate shume shume flm per jgithe informacionin, qe me thene te drejten e dime prej keshillave te gjysheve  :buzeqeshje:  po qe asnjehere nuk i veme veshin sa duhet.
Te admiroj per vullnetin dhe resultatet qe ke arrit.

GJithe te mirat

----------


## dardajan

> Shume shume shume faleminderit per te gjithe materialin qe ke vene ne dispozicion dhe kohen mbi te gjitha.
> Kam rreth 2 muaj kur filllova te lexoj temes po sot kam qe ne oren 11 e tash i lexova te gjithe postimet.
> Kam pak kohe qe po mundohem ta ve ne zbatim pjesen e pare te dietes, ndershemerisht me eshte pak e veshtire sepse jam nene qe punoj dhe gatuaj vete. megjithate perpiqem.
> Me thene te drejten me ka fut nje cik ne ankth, sepse duke qene se vajza ime shkon ne kopesh me drek mund te kontrolloj ve ushqimin qe ajo merr pasdite dhe ne darke po po bej maximumin per fundjaven.
> Une vet edhe pse 29 vjec, ka hequr temthin, pas nje krize akute dhe e ndjej qe kam probl me ushqimin. 
> Lindja nuk pat asnje effect negativ ne trup, perkindrazi pas lindjes deri ne 6 muaj gezoja forme perfekte, po pikerisht aty kane filluar per x arsye problemet me temthin te cilat u shkallezuan deri ne krizen qe detyroi operacionin.
> Gjate kesaj kohe (reth 1 vit e pak) shtova ne peshe 9 kg te cilat nuk po i heq dot. 
> Jo vetem per ceshtje estetike po edhe te ndjerit keq ndaj disa ushqimeve. 
> Megjithate shume shume flm per jgithe informacionin, qe me thene te drejten e dime prej keshillave te gjysheve  po qe asnjehere nuk i veme veshin sa duhet.
> ...



Adibela !
Po  ma  vika  keq  per   operazionin  ne  temth dhe  und  tju  them  se  nese  kishit  gure  apo dicka  tjeter qe  blloknte daljen  e lengut  nga  temthi  drejt  intestinos ka  nje  menyre shum  te  thjesht  dhe  efikase  per ti  nxjerre  ato  vetem  me  disa  lojra  ushqimesh  qe  japin  presion  per  nxjerrjen  jasht  te tyre.
Por  kete  kure  do  ta   shkruaj  tek  forumi  i  mjeksise  vetem  se duhet  pak  kohe  pasi  une  temat dhe  postimet  i  bej  sipas  nje  rregulli  llogjik qe  te  jene  me  te  kuptueshme  per  ate  qe  lexon.

Tani  qe  jeni  pa  temth keshilla  e  pare  qe  me  vjen  ne   mend  eshte  qe  te  mos  hash  yndyrna pasi  ato  i  treste  pikerisht  lengu  i temthit  qe  vjen  nga  melcia.Duke  mos  u  tretur keto  yndyrna krijojne  probleme  ne  intestino  prandaj  ju  duhet  te  kini  shum  kujdes me  ato  qe  hani.

Qellimi  dhe  hapja  e  asaj  teme  eshte  qe  te  ndihmoj  te  gjith  Shqiptaret kudo  qe  jane sepse,  ushqimi  yne  tradizional   dhe  menyra  e  gatimit   eshte  e gabuar,  dua  ti  shof  bashkombasit  e  mi sa  me  te  shendetshem  te  bukur e  te  kulturuar.

Faleminderit  per fjalet e  mira  ne  drejtimin  tim.

----------


## kleos

Doja të falemnderoja njëherë për gjithë këtë material . E kam printuar dhe dhënë shumë njerëzve .
Kam provuar ti zbatoj ato çfarë ke shkruar , mgjth disi e vështirë , por po mundohem , deri tani përfundimi vetëm është rënie nga pesha 3 kg .
Nqs ke mundësi tju përgjigjesh disa pyetjeve të mia do të isha shumë mirënjohës .

1)Ke shkruar për disa faza që duhen kaluar për të ndërruar zakonin e të ushqyerit .Për arsye të punës dhe kushteve , pasi ktu në Shqipëri s'mund ti gjesh disa ushqime që ke përmendur dhe nuk mund ti ndjek dietat a ka ndonje problem nqs nuk i ndjek ato siç i ke përshkruar , psh nga gjithçka ngrënës kam arritur të eleminoj mishin , bulmetrat (qumësht nuk konsumoj fare) ,brumrat etj . Ushqehem me perime zarzavate te ziera dhe fruta , por ndihem i uritur tërë kohën (nuk vuaj nga ndonjë sëmundje dhe gëzoj shëndet të plotë) .

2)Pësa i përket kripës së Himalajave e cila nuk gjendet këtu(Shqipëri) , me se mund të zëvendësohet ?

3)Kurën e limonit a mund ta filloj në këtë gjendje që jam aktualisht ?
__________________

----------


## dardajan

> Doja të falemnderoja njëherë për gjithë këtë material . E kam printuar dhe dhënë shumë njerëzve .
> Kam provuar ti zbatoj ato çfarë ke shkruar , mgjth disi e vështirë , por po mundohem , deri tani përfundimi vetëm është rënie nga pesha 3 kg .
> Nqs ke mundësi tju përgjigjesh disa pyetjeve të mia do të isha shumë mirënjohës .
> 
> 1)Ke shkruar për disa faza që duhen kaluar për të ndërruar zakonin e të ushqyerit .Për arsye të punës dhe kushteve , pasi ktu në Shqipëri s'mund ti gjesh disa ushqime që ke përmendur dhe nuk mund ti ndjek dietat a ka ndonje problem nqs nuk i ndjek ato siç i ke përshkruar , psh nga gjithçka ngrënës kam arritur të eleminoj mishin , bulmetrat (qumësht nuk konsumoj fare) ,brumrat etj . Ushqehem me perime zarzavate te ziera dhe fruta , por ndihem i uritur tërë kohën (nuk vuaj nga ndonjë sëmundje dhe gëzoj shëndet të plotë) .
> 
> 2)Pësa i përket kripës së Himalajave e cila nuk gjendet këtu(Shqipëri) , me se mund të zëvendësohet ?
> 
> 3)Kurën e limonit a mund ta filloj në këtë gjendje që jam aktualisht ?
> __________________


Ateher  le  ta  fillojme  nga  pesha .

Supozojme  se  jeni    i/e   gjate  1.70  dhe  peshoni 85 kg  do  te  thote  se  jeni 20kg  mbi  peshe sepse gjatesia 1.70  duhet  te peshoje  min 60kg dhe max 65kg.
Kur  ju  filloni  kete  diete trupi  juaj   fillon  te  lirohet  nga  kjo  peshe  e tepert te  shkrije dhe  nxjerre  jashte gjithcka  eshte  e  demshme dhe  e tepert  derisa  arrin  peshen  e tij  ideale qe  vjen  vetvetiu.
Une  psh jam 1.70  i  gjate  dhe  peshoja  85  kg  gjate  kures i  humba  te  gjitha  keto  kile dhe  jam  stabilzuar  ne  63  kg  ndonjeher   arrij  edhe  60kg  kur  agjinoj 2-3 dite pra  edhe  sikur  te dua  te  ulem  me shume  nuk  mundem  me gje  qe do  te thote  se  kjo  peshe  eshte  ideale  per  mua  por  nese  ha  shum  fruta  filloj  te shtoj  perseri.Por  ky  shendet  eshte  i  ndryshem  nga  ai  i  pari  sepse  shendosh  te  gjith  trupin  njekohesisht   dhe  jo  vetem  barkun  apo  vithet  sic  ndodh  me  ushqimin  tjeter.Dhe  kjo  ndodh  sepse  ate  shendet  te  tepert  dhe  te  demshem  organizmi  yne  e  depozinton  ne  ato  pjese  qe   japin  me  pak  probleme  per  organizmin dmth  vithet  dhe  barkun.

Sekreti  i  dietes  eshte  tek  shpejtesia  e  reaksionit te  saj  sa  me  i  shpejte  ndryshimi  aq  me  te  medhaja  shqetsimet dhe  sa  me  ngadalte  aq  me  te  vogla  shqetsimet  dhe  me  i  sukseshmem  tranzicioni.




> Ushqehem me perime zarzavate te ziera dhe fruta , por ndihem i uritur tërë kohën (nuk vuaj nga ndonjë sëmundje dhe gëzoj shëndet të plotë) .


Ateher  sic  kam  shpjeguar  edhe  me  pare perimet  dhe  zarzavatet  nuk  duhet  te  ziejne shume  pasi  humbasin  gjithcka  dhe  mbushni  vetem  stomakun  pa  ushqyer  realisht  qelizat   si  rrjedhim  keni  shume  jashteqitje  dhe  pak  ushqim  per  qelizat    prandaj  ato  duhet  te  ziejne  me  avull  vetem  per disa  min 10-15max.Por  gjithnje  me  te  ushqyeshme  jane   ushqimet  e  gjalla .

Uria:
Ajo  eshte  3  llojeshe :

LLoji  i  para  eshte mbasi  ke  ngrene dreke  psh   pas  2-3   oresh  te  vjen  pak  uri duket  sikur  kercet  stomaku ,  por kjo  nuk  eshte  uri   kjo  eshte  vetpastrim  i  aparatit  tretes  nga  mbeturinat  e  ushqimit  te  meparshem dhe  zgjat  deri 15  min  nese  ju  do  ta  duroni  ose  do  ta  ndihmoni  kete  pastrim  duke  pire  uje natyral  nuk  do  ndjeni  me  asgje.

LLoji  i  dyte  eshte   psikollogjik   dhe  fisiologjik nese  ju  jeni  mesuar   gjith  jeten  te hani  te  njejtin  orar  ateher  do  keni  rregullisht  ne  stomakun  tuaj  pikerisht  ne  ate  orar  acid  klorhidrik  gje  qe  ju  shkakton  uri.Ndersa  nese  jeni  mesuar  te  hani  pa  orar  dhe  ne  cdo  moment  tani  qe  nuk  mund  ta  beni  dot kthehet  ne  faktor  psikollogjik dhe  perseri  acidi  klorhidrik  bie  ne  stomak  kjo sidomis  kur shikoni  dike  qe  po  ha  nje  ushqimin  tuaj  te  preferuar  dikur.Ose  edhe  kur  e  mendoni  ate  vete  pa  pare  asnje  tjeter  duke  ngrene.

Dhe  e  treta nese  me  pare  keni  ngrene  ushqime  te  renda  ato  kerkonin  edhe  acid  me  te  forte  per  tu  shperbere  keshtu  qe  edhe  lengjet  tuaja  ne  pergjithsi  jane  acidiose dhe  kur  nderroni  ushqimin  ai  tretet  menjeher.
Ky  program  qe  eshte  vendosur  nga  sistemi  qendror  kerkon  kohen  e tij  per  te  zevendesuar  me  nje  program  te ri  me  pak  acid.Per  te  ulur  kete  efekt  do  tju  keshilloja qe  perimet  e  ziera  ti  hani  me  buke  te  thekur  ose  fete  biskotate  te  thekura.Dhe  nese  kjo  uri  ju  vjen  ne  rruge  mjaftojne  disa  fete  biskotate  per  te  eliminuar  acidin  pra  qe  ky  i  fundit  te  gerryej  buken  e thekur dhe  jo  stomakun  tuaj.Kur  keni  keto  faza  mos  hani  fruta  ne  ate  moment  pasi  fermentohen  shpejt  per  shkak  te  acidit  dhe  ju  bejne  te  ndiheni  me  keq.Ose  mund  te  hani  nje  grusht  me  fara  luledielli  dhe  uria do  tju  kaloje.




> 2)Pësa i përket kripës së Himalajave e cila nuk gjendet këtu(Shqipëri) , me se mund të zëvendësohet ?


Dikur  kur  isha  i  vogel ne  Shqiperi mbaj  mend  mamane  qe  merrte  kripe detite  zeze  dhe  e  ziente  ne shtepi   duke  e  kulluar  dilte  nje  kripe  shume  e 
 bardhe dhe  e shijshme  nuk  e di  nese  mund  te  kete  akoma  ,pra  kripa  e  detit  e  pa  perpunuar industrialisht  mund  ta  zevendesoje  deri  diku  por  jo  plotesisht  pasi  ajo  e  himalajes  ka  veti  te  tjera.





> 3)Kurën e limonit a mund ta filloj në këtë gjendje që jam aktualisht ?


Me  sa  kuptoje  une  ju  keni  ende  perqindje  acidi  ne  lengjet  tuaja  dhe  nuk  eshte  momenti  ti  shtosh  nje  tjeter megjithse  ky  eshte shum  i  lehte dhe  kur  bie  ne  stomak  kryen  nje  reaksion  bazik. Do  ta  shtyja  per  pak  me  vone kur  te  jesh  stabiluzuar  dhe  te  mos  kesh kriza  urie.

Une  psh  kam arritur  ti  fshij  programet  e  vjetra  te  tretjes  se  ushqimit  dhe nuk  kam  me  uri  ne  orare  te  caktuara mund  te  rri  1-2  dite  pa  patur  krize  ushqimi (urie)  dhe  mund  te  ha  ne  cdo  moment  fruta  ose  perime  e zarzavate.Por  mos  harro  se  une  kam  gati  2  vjet  qe  vazhdoj  dhe  nuk  ka  qene  e  lehte.

Prandaj  po  ju  pyes  sa  kohe  keni  qe  nuk  hani  me  mish,bulmet dhe brumra ?

----------


## kleos

Flm për përgjigjen .

Nga sa lexova , janë  po ato shenja që vërej në trupin tim .
Kam afërsisht 1 muaj që pothuajse kam ndërprerë ushqimin me mish , bulmet ,  brumra , jam munduar të zbatoj ato që kam lexuar në temën 'Si të ushqehemi'  .
Bukë të  zezë të thekur , perime të ziera max. deri 10 minuta , proshute 'Parma' , dhe shume fruta .

Jam 1.80 i gjatë dhe kam qenë 85 kg , sa ndryshova ushqimin rashë 3 kg  :buzeqeshje:  .

----------


## dardajan

> Flm për përgjigjen .
> 
> Nga sa lexova , janë  po ato shenja që vërej në trupin tim .
> Kam afërsisht 1 muaj që pothuajse kam ndërprerë ushqimin me mish , bulmet ,  brumra , jam munduar të zbatoj ato që kam lexuar në temën 'Si të ushqehemi'  .
> Bukë të  zezë të thekur , perime të ziera max. deri 10 minuta , proshute 'Parma' , dhe shume fruta .
> 
> Jam 1.80 i gjatë dhe kam qenë 85 kg , sa ndryshova ushqimin rashë 3 kg  .


Nje  muaj  eshte  shum  pak  per  ti  lene  te  gjitha  ushqimet  menjeher  eshte  mir  te  ecesh  pak  me  ngadal  mundohu  te  futesh  perseri  ne  ushqim disa  gjera qe  psh  nuk  i  le  dot  menjeher.

Ne  kete  moment  ha  me  shum  perime  e  zarzavate  e  me  pak  fruta sidomos  ato  acide  qe  tresin.  dhe ne  vend  te  atyre  frutave  qe  tresin  si  limoni,kiwi,portokalli,mandarina  ananasi, ha  ato  te  tjerat  si banane,avogado,arra,bajame,lajthia  geshtenja,moll,pjeshka  po  pati,  etj.

Pesha  jote  duhet  te  stabilizohet  rreth  75  kg.

----------


## Elian70

me falni qe nderhyj, por kam nje paqartesi ne se e kuptova mire.
buka e thekur te dobeson????
per mendimin tim dhjami ka karbohidrate (d.m.th. karbon)
buka integrale ose ajo e thekur kane perqindje me te ulet uji
dhe perqindje me te larte karboni se sa ajo normale. keshtu
nuk besoj se buka e thekur te dobeson ose eshte e mire per diet.
eshte kontraditore. 
nga eksperienca ime per diete (kam qene rreth 110 kg) e vetmja
menyre eshte sporti, levizja e  keshtu dhjamrat digjen dhe 
zhvillohen muskujt. biles sa per kripen duhet eleminuar fare.
jo embelsira por vetem lengje frutash.
p.s. flas nga eksperienza ime e jo se kam lexuar dieta (as qe e kam marre mundimin)

----------


## konstruktori

Falenderoj stafin e forumit per ndihmen e dhene ne drejtim te rregjistrimit tim, besoj dhe shpresoj te me ket falur per pergjigjen time me vones, arsya ka qene shendetsore. 
                                                                          ME RESPEKT KONSTRUKTORI

----------


## konstruktori

Mbas postimit tim te pare drejtuar stafit, ndihem moralisht i qete dhe i gatshem per te bere pytjen time per temen : "Diskutime rreth temes SI TE USHQEHEMI??"
Falenderoj dhe njehere stafine e forumit dhe sigurisht ne menyre te vecant autorin e kesaj teme per serjozitetin e punes se tyre.
Pyetje: PER SA KOHE MUND TE VAZHDOJ PASTRIMI I ORGANIZMIT DHE ANALIZAT E GJAKUT E TE URINES TE DALIN KEQ?
Personi ka keto diagnoza : Kiste renale bilaterale qe nga viti 1996, tension arterial sekondar, spondiliartroz. Ne 1-15 shtator 2008 beri dieten per ekuilibrimin e acidit dhe vazhdoi e vazhdon fazat e tranzicionit. Deri tani ka arritur te ndryshoj ushqimin duke arritur te ushqehet me :
- zarzavate te zjera (jo ne avull) - 75-80%
- fruta   - 10%
- buke, oriz, mish, djath, gjize  -10%
Analizat  ( gjak , urine) dalin shpesh here keq , prandaj perdor dhe cajra me bime mjekesore.
                                                                                    ME RESPEKT KONSTUKTORI

----------


## dardajan

> konstruktori ,Pyetje: PER SA KOHE MUND TE VAZHDOJ PASTRIMI I ORGANIZMIT DHE ANALIZAT E GJAKUT E TE URINES TE DALIN KEQ?


Kjo  mvaret...  se  sa  vjec  eshte  personi, si  eshte  ushqyer  deri  tani,sa  i  gjate  eshte  ,sa  peshon, c'far  gjinie  eshte,cfar  pune  ben,  ku  jeton,cfar  analizash  i dalin  keq.

Cistet  nuk  jane  gje  tjeter  vecse  grumbullim  acidesh,  edhe  spondiliatroza  eshte e tille  vecse eshte  ende  ne  gjendje  te  lengshme dhe  kudo  qe  leviz  shkakton  dhimbje.





> - zarzavate te zjera (jo ne avull) - 75-80%


Dakort  por  ne  kete  menyre humbet  te  gjitha  enzimet  dhe  nje  pjese  te  mire  te  vitaminave. Mundesisht  disa  zarzavate e perime  ti  marre  te  gjalla :
si  psh,  Karrota,  speci,sallata,preshi,majdanozi,etj...
Kurse  disa  te  tjera, si ;kungulleshkat,lakra,lulelakra,spinaqi,etj... ti bej  me  avull edhe  nese  nuk  ka  nje  ene  te  tille mjafton  te  hedhe  pak  uje  ne  fund dhe  me  zjarr  te  ngadalte   qe te  zbuten  dhe  behen  te  ngrenshme,  por  ujin  e  ngelur  mos  e  flak sepse  aty  jane shkrire  te  gjitha  vitaminat  prandaj  gatuaje ,  psh  me  pak  oriz integral nga  ai  i  ziu, tajlandez  ose  italian, orizin  lere 2-4  ore  ne  ujin  qe  ka  ngelur  nga  perimet, pastaj  jepi  nje  vale  te  lehte,ndersa  ne  krahun  tjeter  skuq  pak qepe,  presh,spec, hurdhera, majdanoz,  e  kur  te  jete  gati  perziji  te  dyja  bashk  e  leri  perseri  te ziejne lehte20  min . Keshtu  qe  do  marresh  edhe  vitaminat, edhe  kriprat.

Orizi  i bardhe nuk ka  vitamina  sepse  ato  qendrojne  ne  cipen  e  orizit  qe  eshte  hequr  per  ta  bere  sa me  te  bukur,por ka  nje  oriz te  bardhe  qe quhet  Paraboiled  dmth  qe  para  se ti  heqin cipn  e  orizit  ka  kaluar  nje  proces  avullimi  dhe  vitaminat  kane  kaluar  ne  kokerr,  keshte  qe  po  nuk  gjete integralin  merr  kete  tjetrin.




> - fruta - 10%


Tani  eshte  sezoni  i  frutave  le  te  haje  sa  te doje por  gjithmon  te  bera ,  fruta  pastron  dhe  pasuron  organizmin  me vitamina e minerale,  kurse perimet,zarzavatet  e  ndertojne  organizmin.

Une  per  vete sot  kam  ngrene 1 pjeshke,1kg  qershia,  ne  dreke,2  pjepra  mbasdite, nje  sallat  me domate dhe  kastraveca,  dhe  15  portokalle  te shtrydhura  per  dark.Kam  punu  edhe  token me  mbjell  ca  sallat  e  kastraveca.

Ki  parasysh  qe ne  stomak  treten  vetem  proteinat shtazore ose  bimore,  kurse karbohidratet, sheqernat  treten  ne  goje  nepermjet  enzimave  te  gjendrave  qe  ndodhen  ne  goje . 

Prandaj  eshte  mire  qe  te  haet  nje  nga  nje jo  te  gjitha  ne  te  njejten  kohe.

Mishin  dhe  ujin  e  zier  mos  e  haje kurre ne  darke po  ashtu  edhe  ato  ushqime  qe  japin  acid , sepse  organizmi  tenton  te  vendos  ne  ekuilber  te gjitha  lengjet e trupit  dhe  nje  ushqim  i tille do  tja  veshtiresonte punen  duke  marre  kriprat  per  te  vendosur  ekuilibrin  nga  kockat  dhe  dhembet,  ne  dark  duhet  te  marre  ushqime alkaline, te  pasura me  kripera dhe minerale,ndersa  proteinat  ne dreke.  Kur  them  kripera  nuk  e kam  fjalen  per  kripen  e gjelles.

Me  jep  te  dhenat  qe  kam  kerkuar  me  lart  qe t'ju  kthej  pergjigje  per  pyetjen  tuaj.

----------


## konstruktori

Per "Dardajan Musketjerin"me shume mirnjohje:
TUNGJATJETA! Nuk jam njeri i furrcave por ti meriton shume mirnjohje nga te gjithe njerzit qe e meritojne emrin NJERI.
PYetjet  si dhe sqarimet qe me beje  ne shkrimin tend edhe tani mund tju kethej pergjigje por dua qe t'i perpunoj ne forem sa me koncize dhe te qarta, pasi e di qe je me provime dhe s'dua te ha kohen me gjera te teperta. I kam lexuar te gjitha postimet e tua i kam printuar, i kam marr ne flesh, i kam konspektuar ne nje fletore timen. shume gjera i kam te qarta, kam mbajtur shenim ushqimin ditor (acid20% jo acid80%) , sasin e ujit, daljet jasht te ujit te trash dhe ujit te holle gjat nates, tensionin arterial, peshen ne cdo muaj dhe shume gjera te tjera dhe kam arritur shume permirsime, POR, POR, te gjitha keto ne sajin tend, pasi jam hallakatur shume me artikuj gazetash , qe nuk mund te mi thoshin te tera dhe aq te permbledhura sa shkrimet e tua. Nga te gjitha keto qe po te shkruaj, ti mund te thuash se po e zgjas, jo i dashur tani une nuk po shkruaj per vete por per ty, pasi ti, DHE DASHURI NJEREZORE, PRANDAJ MERITON TE MARRESH DASHURI NJEREZORE. 
 Do deshiroja qe mesazhi  im te sherbej per te rritur focat e tua shpirterore dhe fizike ne kete kohe te ngarkuar me provime. NUK E DI SE SA JA KAM ARRITUR QELLIMIT. 

SË SHPEJTI  do te shkruaj per veten time (per pyetjen time)             

                                                                                                   Me respekt  konstruktori

----------


## dardajan

> Per "Dardajan Musketjerin"me shume mirnjohje:
> TUNGJATJETA! Nuk jam njeri i furrcave por ti meriton shume mirnjohje nga te gjithe njerzit qe e meritojne emrin NJERI.
> PYetjet  si dhe sqarimet qe me beje  ne shkrimin tend edhe tani mund tju kethej pergjigje por dua qe t'i perpunoj ne forem sa me koncize dhe te qarta, pasi e di qe je me provime dhe s'dua te ha kohen me gjera te teperta. I kam lexuar te gjitha postimet e tua i kam printuar, i kam marr ne flesh, i kam konspektuar ne nje fletore timen. shume gjera i kam te qarta, kam mbajtur shenim ushqimin ditor (acid20% jo acid80%) , sasin e ujit, daljet jasht te ujit te trash dhe ujit te holle gjat nates, tensionin arterial, peshen ne cdo muaj dhe shume gjera te tjera dhe kam arritur shume permirsime, POR, POR, te gjitha keto ne sajin tend, pasi jam hallakatur shume me artikuj gazetash , qe nuk mund te mi thoshin te tera dhe aq te permbledhura sa shkrimet e tua. Nga te gjitha keto qe po te shkruaj, ti mund te thuash se po e zgjas, jo i dashur tani une nuk po shkruaj per vete por per ty, pasi ti, DHE DASHURI NJEREZORE, PRANDAJ MERITON TE MARRESH DASHURI NJEREZORE. 
>  Do deshiroja qe mesazhi  im te sherbej per te rritur focat e tua shpirterore dhe fizike ne kete kohe te ngarkuar me provime. NUK E DI SE SA JA KAM ARRITUR QELLIMIT. 
> 
> SË SHPEJTI  do te shkruaj per veten time (per pyetjen time)             
> 
>                                                                                                    Me respekt  konstruktori


Faleminderit  dhe ju kuptoj se kam ndihmuar edhe shum te tjere keshtu  qe e di edhe  reagimin e atyre qe lexojne apo provojne te ndryshojne.
Mua  pergjigjet  nuk  me  marin shume  kohe , i  kthej  menjeher,  kurse postimet  tek tema si te ushqehemi  me  marrin  shume  kohe se  nuk  mund  te  shkruaj  gjera  te  paverteta dhe te pa ilustruara, me marrin  kohe edhe  per ti  bere  te  kuptueshme  per  te gjithe ne  menyre te thjeshte.Pastaj  atje  mund  te  hkruaja aq shume  saqe  edhe sikur te  rrija  gjith diten nuk  do  arrija dot  ti  shkruaja , ajo  teme  me ato  postime te koncetruara  eshte  vetem  per  tju  kujtuar  njerzve  se  kush  jemi  dhe  si duhet  te  ushqehemi pastaj  kush e  kupton  eshte  me fat  qe  ka  arritur deri  aty  kush  nuk e  kupton  do  ta  kkuptoje  me vone  kur  te  ndihet  i semure dhe  do  kthehet  ta  rilexoj.
Keshtu  qe  mos u  bej  merak  per pergjigjet  e mia dhe  ti  beji  pytjet sipas mndesive dhe deshires tende.

Te  gjith  kemi  nga  nje qellim  ne jete dhe une e  kam  kuptuar qellimin  tim megjithse  u deshen  40  vjet.
 shendet e gjith te mirat.

----------


## konstruktori

Pershendetje!
Po jap shkurt pergjigjet per personin qe ka ndryshuar ushqimin. 

Eshte  59 vjec.

Eshte ushqyer si nje njeri gjithcka ngrenes, por pa teprime ne sasi, nuk ka perdorur alkol(po thuaj fare), nuk ka pir duhan, edhe kafe jo pasi ndjente shqetesime ne stomak dhe i jepte pagjumesi. Te gjitha keto qe shkruajta jane deri ne 1 shtator 2008. 

Ne 1 shtator deri ne 15 shtator 2008 beri dieten per ekujlibrimin e acidit ne trup. 

15 shtator deri ne janar 2009, ka ngren:
5 here mish ne muaj (pule e pjekur ne furre)
2 here peshk ne muaj (i pjekur ne furre)
Cdo dite buke gruri dhe misri (buke gruri integrale 2 vakte, buke misri  2 vakte e thekur)
Oriz pilaf (inegral "akros" nje here ne dite ose nje here ne dy dite)
Zarzavate te zjera : patatja- pothuaj cdo dite, spinaqi- afersisht 3 here ne jave, lakra e bardhe, lakra e kuqe -nje here ne jave ose dhe me pak , rrepa - nje here ne muaj ose me pak,lule lakra nje here ne muaj ose me pak, bizele- nje here ne jave , thjerza -njehere ne muaj, fasule- nje here ne muaj.
Zarzavate te gjalla: domate, specka, karrota, sallator, specka te kuqe, qepe te thata, pak majdanoz per te mos thene fare, sallate jeshile- afersisht cdo dite
Zarzavate te pjekura ne furre- patellxhane, specka, patate, domate tave - 3 ne muaj
Disa here po rralle- gjelle tradicionale si patate jani, oris domate,  ose peshk te skuqur
Bulmetra - shume rralle salce kosi.
Frua - bananja -po thuaj e perditshme 2 cope, molla-gjithashtu por dicka me pak, ndonjeher kivi, dardha

Periudha 1 deri 15 janar 2009 
Eshte abuzuar me sasine e mishit,  embelsirave , brumrave.

Periudha 15 janar e deri tani. 
Eshte shtuar ushqimi i pa gatuar: ulliri- po thuaj i perditshem, qepet e njoma, preshi , eshte pakesuar mishi deri dy here ne muaj, por peshku nuk eshte shtuar por eshte pakesuar, 
eshte shtuar qershia  .Keto shtesa sigurisht jane per ushqimin e periudhes para vitit te ri i cili duhet marre per baze si ushqimi dominues.
Pra ky ushqim ka arritur ne ato perqindje sigurisht te peraferta per te cilat kam shkruar me pare.
Gjatesia- 164 cm
Pesha- 1 shtator 2008-61 kg,  25 maj 2009- 54,65 kg
Gjinia mashkull
Ka bere pune mendore, tani invalid i pjesshem, punon 2-3 ore ne dite si ndihmes administrator ne nje biznes familjar.
Jeton ne nje pallat kati i katert ne nje qyteze te rrethit te Fierit.
Analizat:
shtator- dhjetor 2008- azotermia-52(norma me e vogel se 50), acidi urik 6 (3-6), fibrinogjeni- 480, eritrocide - 3,9      leokocide -5,2    Hb -11      urina: gjurme albumine, eritrocide me shumice
14 janar 2009  urina: bilirubina- gjurme,trupa ketonik -15, proteina -30, eritrocide - me shumice te reja, leokocide- 3-4
30 mars 2009   urina - albumina gjurme, mjafte eritrocide, 8-10 leokocide
30 prill 2009   urina :  albumina gjurme, mjafte eritrocide, leokocide -1
25 maj  2009:
Gjaku:   hematokriti -38,3 (40-50) , granulocite -70,1 (40-70), eritrosendimenti ora 1  - 23(3-15) , indeksi katz- 23.7(me i vogel ose = 15),     glukoza- 106.8 (70-105)
bilirubina totale - 1.3 (0,1-1.2),   ALT  GPT  - 53.3 (< 45),  AST  GOT -50,2 (<35)
Urina:   proteina- gjurme,  eritrocide 20-30 te vjetra, leokocide -2-3 

Gjendja : Ka hiderim goje, dhimbje mesi , dhimbje koke, gjuha e bardhe e jeshile.
Mendoj te shtoj dicka pamvarsisht se ju nuk me pyetet. Kistet jane te nje madhesie te konsiderushme- 76 mm ne anen e djathte , 20mm ne anen e majte , ka gure ne anen e majte 5 mm. 
Barnat e perdorura: enalapril , atenelol - u perdor para 1 shtatorit 2008 me doza te plota,
u rrallua gradualisht dhe ne janar  2009 u nderpre si i pa nevojshem. Barna per veshkat nuk jane marre qysh nga shtatori 2008, por eshte vepruar me caj trendafili dhe caj kamomili.
MJEKU e ka drejtuar personin ne fjale tek infeksionisti, pasi pa analizat e fundit , ato te dates 25 maj  2009. Te lutem si te veproj.
Jam munduar te jem sa me i qart, por kete do ta thoni ju. 
                                         ME SHUME RESPEKT     konstruktori

----------


## dardajan

E lexova  postimin  tuaj  zoteri  dhe  meqense problemi  eshte  pak  i  nderlikuar  mendoj  tja  u  shpjegoj  ne disa  postime  dhe  ne  kohe  pak  me  te  gjate  sec e  mendoja.

Eshte  e  vertet  qe  une  po studioj  mjeksi  por  kjo  shkolle eshte  shum  e  ndryshme  nga  mjeksia e  sotme sepse  ne  Natyropatet  nuk  perdorim  te  njejtat  analiza  qe  perdorin  mjeket, per  ne  individi  shifet  360° qe  nga  psikologjia, e deri tek  shtrati  qelizor, qe  nga maja e flokut  deri  tek  gishti  i kembes,  per  ne  analizat e  gjakut  nuk  na  tregojne  shume  gjera,  ato jane  te  vlefshme  deri  diku  por  nuk  tregojne  gjithcka,  perkundrazi jane  te  vonuara per  gjetjen  e  nje anomalie  ne  organizem.
Ne  rastin  konkret  mungojne  dy  analiza  kryesore  per  mua,   Ph e  gjakut, dhe Ph e urines, qe  jane vlerat  e  aciditetit ne  gjak  dhe  urine.

Pse?

Sepse gjaku eshte  tesut  ne  gjendje  te  lenget qe  sherben  si  ushqim  per  te  gjitha qelizat  e trupit dhe  per  kete  arsye  ai  duhet  tejete   ne  ekuiliber apsolut  ne  te  gjitha  pikpamjet si mineralogjike,fizike, kimike, etj,,,  keshtu  qe  per  te  ruajtur  kete  veti  atij  i  duhet  ti  marre cdo  gje  qe  i  mungon  nga  vet  organizmi  ne  pjese  te  tjera  te  tij si  psh  mineralet  nga  kockat apo  dhembet. Dhe  analizat  do  dalin gjithnje pak  a  shum  brenda  atyre  parametrave  qe  kan  vendosur  ata ,  pra  analiza  e  gjakut  nuk  tregon  realisht  gjendjen  e pergjithshme  te kostruktit  te  personit  por  gjendjen  e  gjakut  ne  ate  moment,  dhe  sidomos  kur  analizat  behen  ne  mengjes kane  marre  nga  organizmi  gjate  nates cdo  gje  qe  i duhet  per  tu  ekuilibruar,   por  ai  nuk  na  tregon  ne  se  nga  i  morri  keto  element per tu  ekuilibruar,  dhe  ne  do  ta kuptojme  qe  nje  x  element  na  mungon  vetem  kur  na  i tregon  gjaku  qe  mungon  por  kjo  do  te  thote  se  ky  element  nuk  gjendet  fare  ne  gjith  organizmin dhe  deminin  ne  brendesi  te  organizmit  e  ka  bere shume  me  perpara.
Me  von  kur te  kem shpjeguar disa  gjera  do  ta  kuptosh  me mire.
E dyta parametrat  qe  kane  vendosur  ata te  mjeksise  alleopatike jane  bere  ne  baze  te  nje  kampioni  mesatar  te njeriut  gjithcka-ngrenes,  qe do  te  thote  se  nuk  jane  vlerat  reale  organizmit  tone  ne  kushte  natyrale. Pra  ato vlera  ne  tabelat  e tyre  jane shume  here  me  te  larta  se  sa  realiteti.
Kur  bej  une  analiza ose  te  tjere  qe  ushqehen  si  mua , habiten mjeket   dhe laboratoret  me  vlerat  e gjakut  tone sepse  jane  te  gjitha vlerat ne  nivelet  minimale  qe  kan  vendosur  ata  dhe  shpesh  edhe shum  poshte  tyre, saqe  na  quajne  te semure  por e  verteta  eshte  se  keto  jane  vlerat  reale  te  nje  organizmi  te  shendosh dhe  te  ekuilibruar  nga  te  gjitha  pikpamjet.

Analizat  tona  jane me shume  llogjike dhe  psikollogjike  pastaj  edhe  laboratori.
Psh, nese  une  hyj  ne nje dhome  tek  nje  i semure qe  nga  era e ajrit  te  dhomes  mund  te  percaktoj  se  ka  probleme  me  veshken  apo  me  intestinon,  sepse  une e di  qe  kur  veshka  eshte e  bllokuar nje  pjese  te  urines  e  nxjerr  neperjet  lekures,dhe  mushkrive  ne forme  avulli, pastaj  po  ti  shof  lekuren  do  kete nje  push  te  verdh ose  te  bardh  qe  eshte  ureja, po ti  shof  syte  kur  flas  me te arrij  ti  gjej  shum  probleme  te  brendshme  pa e  pyetur  fare  ate  megjithse  per ta  konfirmuar  ate  qe  shof  i  bej  disa  pyetje,  pastaj  per  tu siguruar  me shume  mbi  dyshimet  e mia  i  bej  analizen  e  flokut dhe  gjej  realisht  se si  punon  shtrati  i tij  qelizor, i  bej  analizat e  urines  por   ma disa  kritere te  tjera, analizen  e  beshtymes,te  gjakut  vetem  per  te  konfirmuar disa  gjera,  te  vecanta ,  i  kontrolloj lekuren  njollat  thonjte, gojen  dhembet , i  bej  pyetje  qe  kur  ka  lindur  e deri  ne ate  moment   si  nga  ana  psiqike, fizike ushqimore, etj...

Pra  metodat e diagnistikimit  ne Natyropati  jane  krejt  te  ndryshme  nga  ato te  Allopatise.

NATYROPATI  domethen Patollogji- Natyrore.

Dhe  ajo  qe  eshte  me e  rendesishmja  ne  nuk  bllokojme  shfaqjen  e semundjes  me  ilace  por  kerkojme  shkakun  e  vertet  te  prishjes  se  ekuilibrit  qe  ka  shkaktaur  semundjen  dhe  e rivendosim  kete  ekuiliber  nepermjet  ushqimit, dhe  barnave  mjekesore qe  jane  pak  me  te  ngadalta  por me efikase  ne  kohe  se sa  ilacet.
Ne  i tregojme  realisht  se  cfar  ka  ndodhur  ne  organizmin  tuaj  dhe  ju  bejme  edhe  juve  pjesmarres  ne sherim  sepse  pa  deshiren  dhe  vullnetin  tuaj  edhe  ne  nuk  bejme dot  gje.

Prandaj  ne  postimet  qe do  pasojne do  tju  shpjegoj  dhe do  veproj  konkretisht si  nje  Natyropat  megjithse une  ende  nuk  jam  dipllomuar, dhe  nuk e  kam  individin  perpara  qe ta  kontrolloj.

Postimet  e  mia  do  jene  ne  numrin  shumes ( ju )  per  lehtesi shpjegimi  dhe  meqense e  lexojne edhe te tjere t'ju  drejtohem edhe  atyre sepse  keto  ligje  veprojne  tek  c'donjeri  prej  nesh, biles edhe tek  kafshet  dhe  bimet.
Do  mundohem  gjithashtu ti  bej  postimet  sa  me  shpejt  te jete e mundur  per mua.

----------


## dardajan

Cdo  njeri  lind  me  nje  energji  te  brendshme qe  e  merr  nga  prinderit  edhe  menyren  e  konstruktit  e  merr  prej  tyre,  nje  njeri  mund  te  lind  me energji  jetesore  te  madhe  ose  te vogel,  dhe  kjo  duhet  te kihet  shume  parasysh  gjate  kures  sepse  nuk  mund  ti  japesh  nje  kure  te  forte  nje  njeriu  qe  pak  energji  te  brendshme  se  e  bllokon  ate.
Ne  natyropati  individet  ndahen  ne 3  kategori.
1-Karbonik
2-Fosforik-
3-Fluorik-
Qe  nga  klasifikimi  i  individit  ne  njeren  prej  tyre  arrijme  te  kuptojme  se  cfar semundjesh  te  mundshme  ka  ose do  kete, ku  i ka  pikat e  forta  e  ku i  ka ato  de  dobtat.
Ne  rastin  konkret  me  aq  sa  me  keni  pershkruar  arrita  te  kuptoj  se  individi  ne  fjale  mund  te  jete  i  tipit 
 Karbonik
Qe  cilesohet  si  vijon;
Ka  nje  skelet   te  qendrueshem te  forte koke duadrate qaf te shkurter dhe te trash,  me  dhembe  te  rregullt  dhe  pa shum  probleme,Ka  gjymtyre  te siperm e te poshtem te shkurter, me  kocka  relativisht  te  trasha,me  gishta  te shkurteer  dhe  te  trashe, pellembe  ne  forme  quadrati, dhe  te  fryre,edhe  ne trup  eshte  i  ngjeshur  nuk  eshte  shum  i  larte,dhe  ka  tendenza te  zgjerohet  ne  bel  ose  legen.

Gjate jetes  se tij  ka  shume  mundesi  te  kete  probleme  me  aparatin  tretes,dhe  ate  te  qarkullimit  te  gjakut  dhe  gjith  lengjeve  te tjera.

Ne  pjesen  e  pare  te  jetes  ka  nje  energji jetesore te  brendshme  te  larte dhe  pothuajse  nuk  semuret  kurre,  eshte  impulsiv, perfiton  nga  nje energji e tille  dhe  abuzon  me  ushqime , sidomos  me  mishin  dhe  drithrat, ose  brumrat,  i  pelqen  shum  ushqimi  ne  shoqeri  dhe  kerkon  te  jete qendra  e tavolines  dhe  nuk  ben  dot sakrific  per  ushqimin.
Mund  te  kete  probleme  lekure gjate pjeses  se pare te jetes per  shkak  te  energjise centrifuge  te organizmit,  gje  qe  ben  te  mundur nxjerrjen  jashte  te  helmeve  nepermjet  lekures. Nuk  vuan  nga  mungesa  e mineraleve.

Si  pasoje  e  kesaj  ne  pjesen  e dyte  te  jetes  dalin  ne pah  patologji  te  aparatit  tretes per  shkak  te  abusimit  qe  ka  bere  me ushqimin, kur  ishte  i ri, do  kete  probleme  te  qarkullimit   per  shkak  te  mbingarkeses  nga  kolesteroli/trigliceridi, dhe  acido urico.

Ne  karakterin  e tij  eshte tip  konkret  i  lidhur  shume  me  rregullat, dhe  traditat eshte  pak  konservator, dhe  nuk e  pranon  shpejt  te  rene  por  kur bindet  per  ate  qe do  beje  i shkon  deri  ne  fund  dhe  reflekton  shume dhe  cdo  gje  e shef  o si  te  bardhe  o si  te  zeze  pa  rruge  te  mesme.
I  pelqen  te  mbaj  shume gjera  per vete dhe shpesh  edhe  krahet  i  mban  te  fryra  me  pellembet  e drejtuara  nga  trupi  sikur  kerkon  te  mbj  gjithcka  per vete, prandaj  dhe  semundjet e tij  jane semundje  nga  akumulimi  e sostancave  te  ndryshme  brenda    organizmit  te tij.

Kjo  eshte  ajo  qe  do  vertetoja  ne  pamje  te  pare tek  individ  qe  me  keni pershkruar  tek  analizat. 
Nuk e di a  i  afrohet  ndopak  ketij  profili  qe  kam  pershkruar ?

----------


## dardajan

Nga  sa  kuptova duket  se  individi ka  keto  probleme  nga  efekti  i  aciditetit  ne  organizem  per  nje  kohe  te  gjate.
Prandaj  me duhet  tju  sqaroj  se  cfar  ndodh  ne  nje  organizem  te  tille.
Per  kete  do  bejme  kete  eksperimet ;  qe  eshte  edhe  ne  figurat  e meposhteme.
Marrim  nje  ene  me  uje dhe  ne  mese  e ndajme  ate  me  nje  membrane  te  holle me  vrima  shum  te  vogla,  hedhim  ne  njeren  ana te enes 100gr  kripe dhe  mbas  pak  kohe  edhe  pjesa  tjeter e ujit  do  jete  bere e  kripur ne  te  njejtin  nivel  si  pjesa e pare,  pra  kripa kaloj nga  njera  ane  ne  tjetren  derisa u  arrit  ekuilibri,  po  te  vazhdojme  te  hedhim  nje soluzion  tjeter  do  ndodhe e njejta gje.
Ky  proces  quhet  OSMOSI
Tani  te  vijme  tek  organizmi  yne ne  jemi  te  perbere 70%   nga  uji  dhe  nga  nje shumice substancash  te  ndryshme  qe  kane  ndertuar  ato  struktura.
Gjaku  yne  eshte  uje me  nje  perqindje  te  vogel  kriprash mineralesh,etj...  ne  gjak  shkrihen  te  gjitha  substanzat  ushqimore qe  jane  kthyer  ne  atome e molekula  per  te furnizuar te  gjitha qelizat  dhe  qe  te  kryej  kete  funksion ai  duhet  te  jete  neutral nga  ana  e  aciditetit i  cili  matet  nga 0-14,  pra duhet  te jete  rrethPH  7,  ose lehtesisht  alkalin pra Ph 7,03-7,04 .  Kur  kjo  nuk  ndodh  per  shkaqe  te  ndryshme pra  kemi  nje  gjak me  Ph 6 ose 6,05  do  te  thote  se  kemi  nje  gjak  te  acidifikuar  qe do  te  thote se  ka  shume  acid  ne gjak, organizmi  per  te  neutralizuar  kete  gjak duhet  te  marre  nje  kripe qe  eshte e  perbere  nga  nje acid dhe nje baze perdor  bazen  per tu  ekuilibruar  dhe  flak  jashte  nepermjet  urines Acidin.Ku  e  merr   kripen ? tek  kockat  dhe  tek  dhembet  qe  gjendet  me shumice kjo  kripe  kalon  per  OSMOSI nga  kockat  ne  gjak dhe  mbetja  pas  reaksionit kalon  ne  veshka.
Pra  kur  trupi  eshte  i  acidifikuar  ne  humbasim  kriprat  nga  kockat  dhe  ngarkojme  veshken  me  nje  pune te sforcuar  per  eliminimin  e acidit, kryejme  dy  demtime  ne  te  njejten  kohe.Ky  proces  eshte  i  ngadalshem  dhe  nuk  ndjehet  nga  ne ai  ndjehet  nga  organizmi  yne  vetem  ateher  kur mungesa   e kriprave, dhe ngarkesa e veshkes  kane  kaluar  kufijte etyre,  dhe  ne shumicen e rasteve  eshte  vone  per te  nderhyre  por ne  mund  te  ndalojme  keqesimin e  metejshem dhe  mund  ta  permiresojme  pak nga  pak.
Pra  analizat e gjakut   ne  shumicen  e rasteve  tregojne  pak  ashume  nje  ekuiliber  kurse  ne  te  vertet  problemi  qendron  akoma  me  thelle.
Acidi  i  tepert  depozitohet  ne gjymtyre pra  ne  pjeset  ndermjet  kockave  qe  ne  gjuhen  popullore  quhet  kercell  ndersa  ne  gjuhen  tone  quhet  Kartilagine.
Kartilagine  sherben  per  te  eliminuar  ferkimin  ndermjet  dy  kockave  si  ne gjunje,  berryla,  kyce, ne legen ku  bashkohet  me  kofshen, dhe  ne  te  gjitha  ruazat  e  shipines  kurrizore.
Kartilagine  kryen  funksion  izolues  midis  kockave  dhe  ul  ferkimin  ndermjet tyre,    por  kur acidi  arrin  deri  atje ato  humbasin  kete  veti  dhe  shkaterrohen  duke  na  dhene  semundje  te  articolazionit si  te  legenit,gjunjeve, dhe shtylles  kurrrizore  duke  shkaktuar  dhimbje  te  forta  pikerisht  per  shkak  te  mungeses ose te dobesimit te  kartilaginit.
Organizmi  ka   humbur  vetine e  amortizimit  te kockave .
Dhe  ne  te njejten  kohe  kemi  demtuar  edhe  veshken,  e cila  nga  ana  e  saj  duke  mos  funksionuar  mire ben  te  mundur  lindjen  e  semundjeve secondare  qe  varen  prej  funksionimit  te saj.

Arsyet e acidifikimit  te  trupit  i  kam  dhene  tek  tema si te ushqehemi  ne  postimet e  para.

----------

